# Making Jarlsberg Style cheeses



## daveomak (May 15, 2018)

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZVoxBu_3GEA"

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/fecX9GqI13Q"


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 15, 2018)

As far as i know the Jarlsberg process is a closely guarded trade secret. However the Norwegians have licensed other countries to produce Jarlsberg including US.

That is one sweet cheese: fresh, smoked, aged. I just remember i have sone smoked in the fridge.


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2018)

I smoked some a few years ago...  It is my favorite...


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 15, 2018)

I am not a fan of "style" foods.

Jarlsberg style....is not Jarlsberg. Same as sparkling wine is not champagne.
Or one of my experiments with wine - got an expensive wine kit, juice imported from the region where the wine i like comes from. Made a drinkable wine but nothing like the one i love (despite all the claims from the dealer or producer).

I don't think i saw a cheese i didnt like....but if i want Jarlsberg i will go for the real thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2018)

Well since the newbie came on with the cheese making tutorial. I have all kinds of thoughts running through my head. I think the first stop will be the SausageMaker, they have an array of cheese making equipment. I'm guessing the first thing I need is a cheese press!
Al


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2018)

Al, I'm gonna try and make this cool press... 

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZJI9RjMDGLY?start=80"


----------



## jhend (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey Dave how did the Jarlsberg turn out? I have made many cheeses but no Jarlsberg as of yet.

John


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2018)

I haven't gone there yet....  Too much other stuff on my plate or, _procrastination_...   pick one...


----------

